
DC Court Rules Tracking Phones Without a Warrant Is Unconstitutional - smokielad
http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdotYourRightsOnline/~3/1hN84Ehei-0/dc-court-rules-tracking-phones-without-a-warrant-is-unconstitutional
======
jlgaddis
OP, please don't link to "summaries" or link aggregator sites. Just link to
the real article [0] that they link to, like _gscott_ did [1].

[0]: [https://www.cbsnews.com/news/d-c-court-rules-warrant-is-
requ...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/d-c-court-rules-warrant-is-required-for-
stingray-cell-phone-tracking/)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15307939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15307939)

